# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشکل در ساخت فایل exe نرم افزار

## andaron

دوستان  وقتی می خوام یه فایل ستاپ برنامه رو بسازم  چون در فایل ها از کریستال ریپورت استفاداه کرده ام برای همین باید در فایل مقصد از کریستال ریپورت  استفاده کنم  ولی هنگامی که تیک قایل کریستال ریپورت رو میزنم  چند ارور می ده  که عکس رو گذاشتم برای تماشا
ScreenShot-1.jpg

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
بایستی دو فایل CRRuntime_32bit_13_0 و CRRuntime_64bit_13_0 رو دانلود و کپی کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## zaeimh90

اینم لینک دانلودشه : http://downloads.businessobjects.com...bit_13_0_2.zip
اینم نصب کنی دیگه ok میشه

----------

